# Climbing up her backside



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Will be so much easier now.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a fine looking swim ladder !!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A good ladder to get on the boat makes diving a much better experience. Nothing is worse than a exhausting dive and then having to lug yourself up onto a boat without a good dive ladder. I did without on my boat for so long. Now boatless, but enjoy it much better when other buddies have a good ladder these days.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We had the "one rung" swim platform on her before this. Managed to blow all four bolts through the plastic platform. Re-enforced that and the bolts through the transom started to pull. It was time for major upgrade!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That looks real nice! who made it?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

A friend who does all of cape horn's work. I caught him between projects. He knocked it out in less than a week. 

I would love to give him a shout out, but he swore me to secrecy. 

I will say, he built my t-top and cobia tower on my 21 cc and this ladder. His craftsmanship is second to none. I will post a pic of his welds later this afternoon.


----------



## Costadelpar (Nov 16, 2011)

Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

That's as good as it gets.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! All of Cape Horns work... I won't say his name, but whole lotta big curly blond hair? If he's still got the contract.


----------



## Costadelpar (Nov 16, 2011)

That's hilarious about the hair. Froto was the one that taught him how to weld years ago he says. BTW, Froto nice job on Dalton's new gun holder.


----------

